# ThanX Ron......



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

*ThanX SewerRatz......*

I've been waiting to use your rag trick and yesterday I rodded through a 75' septic main 3 times with a pair cutter, no luck. Taped rag to cutter and sludgy line opened first pass :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks good, I try to get more of the rag to stick out and the ends of the blade to help swab the pipe. I am super glad it worked for you.

Oh and your truck is way to clean for a drain cleaner :laughing:


----------



## nate75 (Aug 18, 2010)

very cool!!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Oh and your truck is way to clean for a drain cleaner :laughing:


aint that the truth


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Notice how clean his 39's look.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

What can I say.... I'm kinda anul about keeping EVERYTHING I own clean and well maintained  

I've received several complements on how nice my 300 looks :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Did I ever show you the new grease cutter I got?















Well here is a pic I took of it the last time I used it. They call it the spoon cutter.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Clean vans take a break during the busy season. I remember when my van floor was that clean.


----------

